# Is this wet tail ?



## Hayleyyy (Apr 29, 2021)

Hello, my hamster seemed off like I said in my previous post, he is alot better now after buying a much larger cage, but I have notice his bum is stained with wee. Is this wet tail or just wee? He has been like this for almost a week


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Just wee. If he had had wet tail a week he would be unlikely to see be here.
Glad he is enjoying a bigger cage


----------



## Hayleyyy (Apr 29, 2021)

Is it ok for him to have a poo sticking out of his bum sometimes ? Sorry to ask silly questions I'm just worried.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Yeah, it normal!


----------



## HamHam (Aug 10, 2021)

I love your hamster it’s so cute


----------

